
Why tech’s favorite color is making us all miserable - pixelcort
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90177573/how-blue-became-techs-favorite-color-and-why-it-shouldnt-be
======
mygo
I think about this every time I use my phone or watch tv at night. My TV
doesn’t have a redshift setting and my iPhone has Night Shift, which I have
turned all the way warm, but even that still feels like it’s not warm enough.
It would be great if the iPhone had a setting to just go red monochrome...
Like F.Lux’s darkroom mode.

------
sf01
I personally always thought green text on a black screen is the way to go!

